# Question about building apps for ICS (music apps)



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

When ICS first came out and they displayed it to the world they showed previous, play/pause, and next on the lockscreen a long with a thumbnail of the song. Can you have this happen with other apps that play music? I was wondering because I use soundcloud more then I use the music app and this would be a great thing to see.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2012)

Of course. Rdio for example used it.

Every developer can use this API


----------

